# Benefit purchase + GWP



## amoona (Jun 7, 2011)

I went to Ulta yesterday to try Benefit's Erase Paste and was happily surprised that they were having a Benefit GWP. Purchase $25 or more of Benefit Cosmetics (Erase Paste is $26) and you get a gift bag with three mini-size samples of Bad Gal Lash, Poisetint Blush and POREfessional. Very excited because I've been meaning to try POREfessional.



​ ​  	I will have a review of Erase Paste & POREfessional up on my blog in the next few days.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 13, 2011)

cool! I hope you enjoy your products!


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

i love benefit's packaging. good haul!


----------

